# my811.toolbar



## Dorry (18. Juni 2008)

Huhu, heute nachm update von meiner Virusscanner wurde my811.toolbar.exe gefunden und wollte deshalb mal fragen ob das Virus oder Keylogger ist? Konnte nicht wirklich was im I-Net finden


----------



## poTTo (18. Juni 2008)

http://kaiserfive.blog.de/2008/06/18/spybo...s-vom-1-4331331


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=my...Suche&meta=


----------



## Korri (18. Juni 2008)

Dorry schrieb:


> Huhu, heute nachm update von meiner Virusscanner wurde my811.toolbar.exe gefunden und wollte deshalb mal fragen ob das Virus oder Keylogger ist? Konnte nicht wirklich was im I-Net finden




bei mir auch, welches programm macht das denn am sichersten weg?


----------



## Spichty (18. Juni 2008)

Glaub S&D entfernt es.


----------



## Korri (20. Juni 2008)

Hab ich nun mit S&D entfernt und hab nochma gescannt, reicht das oder muss ich den Rechner neu aufsetzen?

Und was bewirkt die Adware eigentlich, konnte nichts genaues finden


----------



## aseari (20. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich weiß sendet Adware Daten über deine Surfgewohnheiten an Online-Werbefirmen. Die zeigen dir dann ganz gezielt Werbung an.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adware       look here


----------



## Deathcore (23. Juni 2008)

Adware = Spyware

siehe dazu auch

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyware

is hier etwas besser beschrieben was das macht


----------

